# Fishing vessel "Narwal"



## leobasso (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi, ship modeller. I'm looking for the fishing vessel "Narwal" which was launched at the shipyard Beliard Murdorch et Cie, Ostend, Belgium in 1961. Unfortunately this ship was lost in Malvinas war of 1982. 

http://www.histarmar.com.ar/Pesqueros/Congelador/Narwal.htm

I am unable to contact the shipyard since it is possible that there is more, I have much less opportunity to travel there. That's why I pray, whoever nostalgic theme if you have information planes waterlines and upper decks, kindly share it, I would be very grateful.
A great greeting to all of this nostalgic theme!

Leonardo(Thumb)


----------

